# Viri feminaeque natura aequa est



## Lunettes de Manon

Hi, so glad to find this forum.

I started to learn latin by myself, I'm pretty struggle with the adjective, for exemple, in this sentence, "Viri feminaeque natura aequa est ", "natura" is subject, but how to translate?
"The nature of men and women is right"?
Really appreciate for all your help,

Thanks in advance


----------



## bearded

Hi
I would translate 'aequa' as_ at equal level / the same.

In the title please amend narura to natura._


----------



## Lunettes de Manon

bearded said:


> Hi
> I would translate 'aequa' as_ at equal level / the same.
> 
> In the title please amend narura to natura._


Thanks a lot, 
So it's : the nature is the same for men and women? 
but, "viri "and "fenimae" are all in the genetive case, so literally, it's like: The nature of men and women is equal?


----------



## jazyk

Right, or _is the same._


----------



## Lunettes de Manon

jazyk said:


> Right, or _is the same._


Thanks a lot


----------



## bearded

Lunette, you asked: <  so literally, it's like: The nature of men and women is equal? >
Please mind that those are singular genitives , so literally it is  'the nature of m*a*n and wom*a*n'.

And in the thread title it should be 'est', not 'sunt' - I think (you might ask moderators to amend that).


----------



## Scholiast

saluete omnes!

In the interests of stylistic elegance, may I suggest a modification? _natura viri et feminae aequi valent_. Of course this involves a minor solipsism, as _natura _is grammatically singular, while _valent_ is of course plural. But sometimes idiom takes precedence over strict syntactical logic.

Σ


----------



## bearded

Scholiast said:


> aequi valent


Te saluto, Scholiast
_natura viri et feminae aequi valent_
Can't 'natura' be in ablative case in your sentence? Concerning nature, men and women... Everything would thus comply with syntax rules, methinks.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete amici!

@bearded (# 8) here: point taken.

Σ


----------



## Eqmeliten

Scholiast said:


> saluete omnes!
> 
> In the interests of stylistic elegance, may I suggest a modification? _natura viri et feminae aequi valent_. Of course this involves a minor solipsism, as _natura _is grammatically singular, while _valent_ is of course plural. But sometimes idiom takes precedence over strict syntactical logic.
> 
> Σ


But natura would still be feminine, so I think you would want to say “aequae valent”
But once you shift from using a predicate nominative, you are in adverb land and so probably would want to say “aeque valent”
But since that can be ambiguous, you might consider this “aeque inter se valent”
In any case however I think “aequaliter”
is preferable to “aeque.”
Though even better is a verb that already has an adverbial sense, “inter se aequiperantur.”


----------

